

Raspberry Pi ($25 PC) runs Quake III - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-25-pc-runs-quake-iii-20110829/

======
qxb
Previously on HN:

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2935773>

2\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2932910>

